# Electrical drawing for F G Wilson generator wanted



## BRADY189 (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone have an electrical drawing for F G Wilson generator. 8 KVA 3 Phase. 380 Volt, 50 HZ 
Model No. FGWKUBOICKDM00370*

Any help would be appreciated.

Noel


----------

